

Bit.ly Goes Pro, Tells Goo.gl To Suck.it - vrobancho
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/14/bit-ly-pro-google-suck-it/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
tdavis
Awesome, now instead of merely having no idea where a link on Twitter is
taking me, I can be left in the dark by links from many other top websites as
well! And to think this entire "space" could have been avoided by Twitter not
counting URLs against message length.

It has been interesting to follow the trend through the years back to where we
started. In the beginning we had <http://foo.com/bar.cgi?p=123>. Then there
was a big movement to bring context to URLs and we got
<http://foo.com/2005/01/01/my-post/>. Now even Google and Facebook are
determined to bring us full circle to our inferior origins. It'd be funny if
it weren't so sad.

